# Disk File Cleanup



## tzoi516 (Apr 1, 2014)

/var/db/freebsd-update/files has a approximately 2 gigabytes of Gzipped files. Are they similar to the leftover Windows Update files that can be deleted? Thanks.

Edit: manpage says that's where temporary files and downloaded updates go. That being said, I just want a warm fuzzy that I'm not going to need to rebuild my computer after a reboot.


----------



## Beastie (Apr 1, 2014)

These are only needed to perform a rollback operation. If your current system is working fine, then you should be able to remove all these files without any adverse effect.


----------

